# Se sapessi che tua madre ti comprerebbe una casa



## hanami

Ciao a tutti!

Ho problemi con la traduzione di questa frase e in particolare con il condizionale. Spero di non essere ripetitiva ma mi sembra che nel forum non ci siano domande simili.


_
Se sapessi che tua madre ti comprerebbe una casa io ti comprerei una macchina._

I miei tentativi di traduzione:

"If I knew your mother bought you a house I would buy you a car."


"If I knew your mother would buy you a house I would buy you a car."


Qualcuno mi aiuta? 
Grazie



> *Devi inserire solo la frase ORIGINALE nel titolo del thread, non la tua domanda*
> Come devo scegliere i *titoli delle discussioni*?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

hanami said:


> Se sapessi che tua madre ti comprerebbe una casa io ti comprerei una macchina.


Cosa significa?


----------



## hanami

Intendi che non ti è chiaro il senso della frase? 

Vediamo un po', se scrivessi la frase così: "Se sapessi che lei ti regalerebbe quel maglione io ti comprerei la camicia dello stesso colore", avrebbe più senso?

Il mio problema è tradurre il condizionale all'interno di quello che mi pare sia un periodo ipotetico. 

Grazie


----------



## Pietruzzo

hanami said:


> Se sapessi che tua madre ti comprerebbe una casa io ti comprerei una macchina.


I'm not 100% sure it is grammatically incorrect but it certainly sounds awful. I'd say:"Se sapessi che tua madre ha intenzione di comprarti..."


----------



## hanami

Ciao Pietruzzo,
ma la frase non è scorretta ed è stata data da tradurre a scuola da una professoressa di scuola media. La frase è da tradurre dall'italiano all'inglese. 

Anch'io avevo pensato di usare il futuro intenzionale ma poi sono inziati i dubbi. Inoltre in rete ho trovato frasi del tipo: if I knew what you wanted, maybe I could help you. (I don’t know what you want. You must tell me.)


----------



## london calling

Pietruzzo said:


> I'm not 100% sure it is grammatically incorrect but it certainly sounds awful. I'd say:"Se sapessi che tua madre ha intenzione di comprarti..."


E' così che l'intendo anch'io. In inglese: _If I knew your mother was going to buy you a house I would buy you a car._


----------



## hanami

london calling said:


> E' così che l'intendo anch'io. In inglese: _If I knew your mother was going to buy you a house I would buy you a car._



Ah, ok!  Ma, giusto per capire meglio, se scrivessi 
_1) If I knew your mother bought you a house I would buy you a car_,  come nella frase che ho trovato in rete che rende il condizionale italiano con un past simple ( if I knew what you wanted, maybe I could help you.)

Oppure 
_
2)If I knew your mother would buy you a house I would buy a car_

sono tutte frasi sbagliate?

Grazie mille!! :-D


----------



## johngiovanni

I think LC's version sounds natural, but neither 1) nor 2) in post 7 above.


----------



## hanami

johngiovanni said:


> I think LC's version sounds natural, but neither 1) nor 2) in post 7 above.



Ok, ma la frase _if I knew what you wanted, maybe I could help you _è sbagliata?

Grazie!


----------



## johngiovanni

No, that sentence is fine:  "If I knew what you wanted, perhaps/ maybe I could help you."  Va bene.


----------



## hanami

johngiovanni said:


> No, that sentence is fine:  "If I knew what you wanted, perhaps/ maybe I could help you."


 
Grazie per la risposta. Tuttavia non capisco ancora perché in questo caso il simple past vada bene, in questa frase traduce un condizionale italiano (cosa vorresti) come nel mio esempio.


----------



## johngiovanni

I'll have to think about that, and it's getting late!  "If I knew your mother wanted (simple past) to buy (infinitive) you a house, I would buy you a car."  That is also fine.
"If I knew/ were to find out that your mother had bought you a house, I would buy you a car" also seems to make sense.
(Though in both cases it seems rather petty).
When I read Paul's post, it makes me wonder about the original Italian.


----------



## Eugenio García

hanami said:


> "Se sapessi che lei ti *regalerebbe* ...


I don't understand.


----------



## hanami

johngiovanni said:


> I'll have to think about that, and it's getting late!  "If I knew your mother wanted (simple past) to buy (infinitive) you a house, I would buy you a car."  That is also fine.



 hai ragione è tardi..allora pazienterò per la tua risposta e per quelle di chi vorrà contribuire. Infatti ora sono ancora più confusa del perché cambiando il verbo della mia frase (buy--> want) il simple past vada poi bene! 

Buonanotte e grazie ancora!


----------



## johngiovanni

I don't know why just at the moment.  I would say, however, that "If your mother bought you a house, I would buy you a car" is fine, as is "If your mother were to buy you a house, I would buy you a car".  It has something to do with "If I knew that..." - but I'm sorry, I give up for now.
Tomorrow I will probably know the answer.


----------



## hanami

johngiovanni said:


> I don't know why just at the moment.  I would say, however, that "If your mother bought you a house, I would buy you a car" is fine, as is "If your mother were to buy you a house, I would buy you a car".  It has something to do with "If I knew that..." - but I'm sorry, I give up for now.
> Tomorrow I will probably know the answer.


speriamo!! Grazie ancora!


----------



## london calling

Il problema qui è la frase in italiano...... Food for thought:

If your mother were to buy you a house I would buy you a car
_Se tu madre ti comprasse una casa (io) ti comprerei una macchina_

If I knew that your mother was going to buy you a house I would buy you a car
_Se sapessi/se venissi a sapere  che tua madre ha intenzione di comprarti una casa (io) ti comprerei una macchina_


----------



## hanami

london calling said:


> Il problema qui è la frase in italiano.....



Non penso sia scorretta grammaticalmente in italiano e infatti la frase è stata data da tradurre a scuola, da un'insegnante d' inglese....e poi girata a me da una mia amica.


----------



## L'Enrico

The way I read it, there are two conditional sentences, one embedded within the other, and the condition of the embedded sentence is not openly stated.
- Se sapessi che tua madre ti comprerebbe la macchina (se le dessero l'aumento), io ti comprerei la casa.

"If I knew that your mother was going to buy you a car, I would buy you a house," is possible, but slightly different, as that would translate as
- "Se sapessi che tua madre *ha* intenzione di comprarti la macchina, ti comprerei la casa," wherein the subordinate is not dependent on any conditions.

E.


----------



## london calling

L'Enrico said:


> - Se sapessi che tua madre ti comprerebbe la macchina (se le dessero l'aumento), io ti comprerei la casa.


Questa frase ha già più senso.

_If I knew your mother would buy you a house if she were given a rise, I would buy you a car._


----------



## hanami

L'Enrico said:


> The way I read it, there are two conditional sentences, one embedded within the other, and the condition of the embedded sentence is not openly stated.
> - Se sapessi che tua madre ti comprerebbe la macchina (se le dessero l'aumento), io ti comprerei la casa.
> 
> "If I knew that your mother was going to buy you a car, I would buy you a house," is possible, but slightly different, as that would translate as
> - "Se sapessi che tua madre *ha* intenzione di comprarti la macchina, ti comprerei la casa," wherein the subordinate is not dependent on any conditions.
> 
> E.


 
Condivido la tua analisi delle frasi...


----------



## Eugenio García

hanami said:


> "Se sapessi che tua madre *ha* intenzione di comprarti la macchina...


I understand.


----------



## bicontinental

I see only one conditional sentence here:



> "*If I knew* your mother would (1) buy you a house, *I would (2) buy* you a car."



The ‘naked’ conditional sentence is, *If I knew […], I would (2) [buy you a car].* This is just a regular second conditional of the type, _If I + past tense (a recognizable subjunctive form exists essentially only for 'to be' i.e. I, he, she, it were) ….then I would + infinitive_. E.g. _If I practiced more often, I would be better at it. If I were you, I wouldn’t worry about this._


Embedded in this is a factual statement, i.e. the sentence: _[I knew]_ _your mother would buy you a house._ This first ‘would’ is not a true conditional but simply represents the past tense of ‘will’: The sentence in the present tense is, _[I know] you mother will buy you a house._ There’s no explicit or implicit condition here since the 'if' only applies to 'I knew'; ‘will’ refers to a future action or someone’s intention, which is why other verbs that have a similar meaning work equally well: As LC suggested in post #6 we can use ‘to be going to’, which in the simple past tense is, [_I knew] you mother was going to buy you a house. W_e could use johngiovannis’ ‘want’ [_I knew] your mother wanted to buy you a house_, or you could use ‘intend’, ‘plan’, ‘wish’ etc.

For stylistic reasons I think some native speakers might prefer to use one of these verbs to avoid the double “would”, but I find nothing grammatically or semantically wrong with this sentence.

Bic.


----------



## chipulukusu

Questo sarebbe un problema da forum solo italiano prima che da italiano-inglese 
Il condizionale implicito mi sembra sia stato molto dibattuto in SI, sdoganando addirittura la costruzione del _se_ con il condizionale, in caso di condizionale implicito. Io, dal basso della mia nulla autorità, sono abbastanza d'accordo con un utilizzo un poco più "libero" del condizionale. Per questo interpreto la frase dell'OP come:

_Se sapessi che tua madre, (nel caso tu ti sposassi entro l'anno) ti comprerebbe una casa, io ti comprerei una macchina.
_
In Inglese, prima di leggere questo thread, avrei sicuramente detto "_if i knew your mother were to buy you a house, I would buy you a car"
_
Mi sono reso conto però che così facendo cerco di utilizzare un congiuntivo presente che però verrebbe sicuramente interpretato come _past simple_, cambiando il senso della frase. Del resto anche in Italiano un congiuntivo presente suonerebbe malissimo.

L'unica alternativa che mi viene naturale è _If I knew that your mother would be buying you a car, I would buy you a car, _che preferisco a _If I knew that your mother would by you a house_, perché a mio parere rende meglio la concatenazione logica degli eventi.


----------



## Pietruzzo

hanami said:


> la frase è stata data da tradurre a scuola, da un'insegnante d' inglese.


Ragazzi, è solo un esercizio sul condizionale che non è venuto tanto bene.
Nu'bbi mangiati la capu(don't eat your own head)


----------



## hanami

Ragazzi, grazie per le magnifiche risposte, spiegazioni e possibili traduzioni.  *Bic.* mi hai chiarito un bel dubbio, se l'uso di due would fosse grammaticalmente sbagliato.

*LC* ho controllato su altre grammatiche italiane ma non sono state d'aiuto. Sicuramente non è una buona frase da dare da tradurre a ragazzi di scuola media anche perché - come è stato già detto - ha una sfumatura che forse un contesto potrebbe chiarire. 

A questo punto abuso della vostra pazienza e conoscenza, mi potreste gentilmente spiegare perché l'uso del simple past in questa frase "If I knew what you wanted maybe I could help you"?  Questa frase la tradurreste: "se sapessi cosa vorresti forse ti potrei aiutare" ? E' dunque un condizionale italiano tradotto con un simple past?


----------



## hanami

Pietruzzo said:


> Ragazzi, è solo un esecizio sul condizionale che non è venuto tanto bene.
> Nu'bbi mangiati la capu(don't eat your own head)


 Dai Pietruzzo, non fare il disfattista...qualora la frase fosse sbagliata le vostre risposte [mi] stanno aiutando moltissimo a capire_ how English works_


----------



## chipulukusu

hanami said:


> A questo punto abuso della vostra pazienza e conoscenza, mi potreste gentilmente spiegare perché l'uso del simple past in questa frase "If I knew what you wanted maybe I could help you"?  Questa frase la tradurreste: "se sapessi cosa vorresti forse ti potrei aiutare" ? E' dunque un condizionale italiano tradotto con un simple past?



Qui però non c'è condizionale implicito o uso "libero" del condizionale che tenga. _Se sapessi cosa vorresti _non si può giustificare neanche con mille sottintesi. _Wanted _in questo caso fa da congiuntivo presente, ed in inglese viene usato molto più tranquillamente perchè non appesantisce la frase come farebbe in italiano. _Se io sapessi cosa tu voglia_, per quanto perfettamente corretto è francamente inascoltabile nella lingua di tutti i giorni.


----------



## bicontinental

*If I knew*_ what you wanted, maybe *I could help* you_

This is another example of a second conditional that follows the same formula as the sentence,

*If I knew*_ your mother would buy you a house, *I would* *buy *you a car._

In each of these examples the simple past is used in the embedded sentence because the tense here is affected by that of the verb in the sentence that introduces it, i.e. ‘_knew’_. This is known as backshifting and it is typically seen in reported speech (“_she said, that_…”), but also with verbs that indicate reported feelings and thoughts such as know, think, realize, forget, etc.

_I know that we’re friends --> I knew that we were friends_ (this doesn’t imply that we are no longer friends just like, _I didn’t know you had blue eyes_, doesn’t mean your eyes are no longer blue.)

You can read more about backshifting on this page, which also has additional examples and references to grammar texts. backshift (sequence-of-tense rule)

Backshifting is natural, but you may also come across a mix of tenses: _I *didn’t realize* your English *is* so good_ (which in my opinion adds emphasis.) See "exceptions to backshifting" in the link.

Bic.




Pietruzzo said:


> Nu'bbi mangiati la capu(don't eat your own head)



I may have done that by now...


----------



## hanami

chipulukusu said:


> Qui però non c'è condizionale implicito o uso "libero" del condizionale che tenga. _Se sapessi cosa vorresti _non si può giustificare neanche con mille sottintesi. _Wanted _in questo caso fa da congiuntivo presente, ed in inglese viene usato molto più tranquillamente perchè non appesantisce la frase come farebbe in italiano. _Se io sapessi cosa tu voglia_, per quanto perfettamente corretto è francamente inascoltabile nella lingua di tutti i giorni.


 
*Chip *io direi che questa è una proposizione oggetiva  che regge il modo indicativo, congiuntivo, e condizionale

Se sapessi( interr. indirett) cosa vorresti (oggettiva) ti potrei aiutare (principale)


----------



## chipulukusu

hanami said:


> *Chip *io direi che questa è una proposizione oggetiva  che regge il modo indicativo, congiuntivo, e condizionale
> 
> Se sapessi( interr. indirett) cosa vorresti (oggettiva) ti potrei aiutare (principale)


Ho il sospetto di avere semplificato troppo in effetti
In effetti, in fondo, è la stessa costruzione della tua frase iniziale, ma in questo caso mi suonava molto peggio.
Devo smetterla di affidarmi esclusivamente all'orecchio e imparare un pò di regole grammaticali


----------



## hanami

bicontinental said:


> *If I knew*_ what you wanted, maybe *I could help* you_
> 
> This is another example of a second conditional that follows the same formula as the sentence,
> 
> *If I knew*_ your mother would buy you a house, *I would* *buy *you a car._
> 
> In each of these examples the simple past is used in the embedded sentence because the tense here is affected by that of the verb in the sentence that introduces it, i.e. ‘_knew’_. This is known as backshifting and it is typically seen in reported speech (“_she said, that_…”), but also with verbs that indicate reported feelings and thoughts such as know, think, realize, forget, etc.
> 
> _I know that we’re friends --> I knew that we were friends_ (this doesn’t imply that we are no longer friends just like, _I didn’t know you had blue eyes_, doesn’t mean your eyes are no longer blue.)
> 
> You can read more about backshifting on this page, which also has additional examples and references to grammar texts. backshift (sequence-of-tense rule)
> 
> Backshifting is natural, but you may also come across a mix of tenses: _I *didn’t realize* your English *is* so good_ (which in my opinion adds emphasis.) See "exceptions to backshifting" in the link.
> 
> Bic.



Grazie Bic.!


----------



## Mary49

hanami said:


> Se sapessi( interr. indirett) cosa vorresti (oggettiva) ti potrei aiutare (principale)


Non è corretto: la frase è un periodo ipotetico "Se sapessi cosa vorresti"  =  protasi      "ti potrei aiutare"  = apodosi     Periodo ipotetico - Wikipedia PERIODO IPOTETICO

"Se sapessi" non è assolutamente un'interrogativa indiretta, "cosa vorresti" non è un'oggettiva, bensì un'interrogativa indiretta.    INTERROGATIVE INDIRETTE, PROPOSIZIONI OGGETTIVE, PROPOSIZIONI


----------



## hanami

Mary49 said:


> Non è corretto: la frase è un periodo ipotetico "Se sapessi cosa vorresti"  =  protasi      "ti potrei aiutare"  = apodosi     Periodo ipotetico - Wikipedia PERIODO IPOTETICO
> 
> "Se sapessi" non è assolutamente un'interrogativa indiretta, "cosa vorresti" non è un'oggettiva, bensì un'interrogativa indiretta.    INTERROGATIVE INDIRETTE, PROPOSIZIONI OGGETTIVE, PROPOSIZIONI



Certo, hai ragione Mary! Chiaramente....eravamo infatti partiti parlando di periodi ipotetici!!!..ma stavo disperatamente cercando di giustificare quel verbo condizionale (che a me non suona sbagliato) e sono ricorsa all'oggettiva dimenticandomi ch periodo ipotetico!!


----------

